# BABOTL Herf with JCarlton (2 Aug 08)



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Jamie (JCarlton of CFRH) and his wife will be in town for the weekend and I offered to host a HERF at 5 pm on Saturday the 2nd of August. I know most of the BABOTLs will be up with Marianne at the Lake Herf, but I figured I'd host Jamie since it's not like he makes it up here everyday.

So, 2 August 08 at 5pm. We will have dinner, smokes, etc. I'll provide the meat, if you guys want to bring a side or something to share - I'd appreciate it (the guests of honor need not bring anything).

All BABOTL's are welcome. Just be sure to post in the thread here.

D

*The List:
*Mean D


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I am there! Inked (not penciled) into the calendar. We'll chat as the day gets closer!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump. :tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks Darrell, it will be great to meet you and as many other BABOTL that can make it.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

doctorcue said:


> I am there! Inked (not penciled) into the calendar. We'll chat as the day gets closer!


Any chance we can get some more of that tasty rum before the HERF?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump. :tu:tu


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Any chance we can get some more of that tasty rum before the HERF?


Lemme see what I can do!


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

I am going to try and make this one too..


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Jamie (JCarlton of CFRH) and his wife will be in town for the weekend and I offered to host a HERF at 5 pm on Saturday the 2nd of August. I know most of the BABOTLs will be up with Marianne at the Lake Herf, but I figured I'd host Jamie since it's not like he makes it up here everyday.
> 
> So, 2 August 08 at 5pm. We will have dinner, smokes, etc. I'll provide the meat, if you guys want to bring a side or something to share - I'd appreciate it (the guests of honor need not bring anything).
> 
> ...


I guess this means you and Danielle won't be coming to the Lake?

Sorry I won't get to meet you guys.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

CigarGal said:


> I guess this means you and Danielle won't be coming to the Lake?
> 
> Sorry I won't get to meet you guys.


Yeah, not only because Jamie is in town but because that's our weekend with the kids. When I originally RSVP'd, I did not bother to ask if we were free that weekend, so it worked out OK that Jamie was coming that weekend seeing as we were not available for it anyway. Thanks for the invite Marianne, and we will meet soon enough. :tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Okay Darrell I talked to both Buzncuzn's (Jeff and Scott) and they are in. So it looks like Jamie, Scott, Jeff and Greg (Designated driver so that some adult beverages can be consumed). I will bring some steaks and barley pops. I google mapped directions to your place from my FIL's place and it is only five miles away straight up San Tomas.

This is very nice of you Darrell, this will allow me to get to do a couple things I really wanted to fit into this trip all at once in herfing with the BABOTL crew and visiting the last of my family left in the Bay Area.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

So,

*THE LIST:*
D 
Jamie (+3)
Danny
Ironfreak (maybe)

This should be a blast. :tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Darrell said:


> Jamie (JCarlton of CFRH) and his wife will be in town for the weekend and I offered to host a HERF at 5 pm on Saturday the 2nd of August. I know most of the BABOTLs will be up with Marianne at the Lake Herf, but I figured I'd host Jamie since it's not like he makes it up here everyday.
> 
> So, 2 August 08 at 5pm. We will have dinner, smokes, etc. I'll provide the meat, if you guys want to bring a side or something to share - I'd appreciate it (the guests of honor need not bring anything).
> 
> ...


I'll try to make it but I may be a little late...like uhm...a few months! :r Have fun though!


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I think I can make it there.
I need to meet this guy since he blasted my office out of the building.:SM


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

duhman said:


> I think I can make it there.
> I need to meet this guy since he blasted my office out of the building.:SM


:r

He is a world class guy and fun to herf with... See ya Saturday Jamie. :tu But I am biased since he is on my side.

It is nice of you guys to show him some love since we pick on him a lot...


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll have to see if I can make this, if you don't mind. Would it be possible to get a PM with details?


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Due to a Lingerie party with hot chics; I'm going to have to opt out of this Herf. 

Sorry all... got to have your priorities!!!


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

doctorcue said:


> Due to a Lingerie party with hot chics; I'm going to have to opt out of this Herf.
> 
> Sorry all... got to have your priorities!!!


Sounds like a change of venue is due!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

doctorcue said:


> Due to a Lingerie party with hot chics; I'm going to have to opt out of this Herf.
> 
> Sorry all... got to have your priorities!!!


Dude, you gotta give me info on these sort of parties. :r


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

doctorcue said:


> Due to a Lingerie party with hot chics; I'm going to have to opt out of this Herf.
> 
> Sorry all... got to have your priorities!!!


Dude, what happened to BOTL before...

ah forget it I would go to the lingerie party too. :dr


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ttt

Can I get an updated list of attendees?

Paging BABOTLs not attending Marianne's HERF. :tu


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm back in... the party got moved to Aug 9th. Herf time! :tu

A little :al too!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ghostrider said:


> I'll have to see if I can make this, if you don't mind. Would it be possible to get a PM with details?


All the information is posted at the beginning of the thread. More info to follow soon.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ttt

:r


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Vegas is starting to look like it's out of the budget. I may be able to attend :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

butterbeezy said:


> Vegas is starting to look like it's out of the budget. I may be able to attend :tu


It's because of those tasty blacks you bought and that MacBook.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm a strong maybe. :ss :r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ttt

Holla if you hear me. :r


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

THE LIST:
D
Jamie (+3)
Danny
Ironfreak (maybe)
mikey burr!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

mikey burr said:


> THE LIST:
> D
> Jamie (+3)
> Danny
> ...


You wanna party with me, Charlie Murphy????


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

Image deleted


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

Y'all haven't herfed until you spend some time with JC!

I wonder what he'll be packing?


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Still defnitely might be there. :tu

Bump.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

I am 99 percent on this one.
Let metry to get it off tomorrow and will know for sure.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> I am 99 percent on this one.
> Let metry to get it off tomorrow and will know for sure.


Joy.


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

Darrell said:


> Joy.


Darrell, try not to sound too excited.


----------



## twinarch (Aug 2, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> Y'all haven't herfed until you spend some time with JC!
> 
> I wonder what he'll be packing?


These maybe?:tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

twinarch said:


> These maybe?:tu


:r:r:r


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Darrell said:


> You wanna party with me, Charlie Murphy????


UNITY!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ttt :tu


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

Hey Darrell, I am a maybe. I have a child's birthday party to attend but I think it's earlier in the day. My wife is checking the times right now. I'll keep you posted :tu :ss


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

petewho said:


> Hey Darrell, I am a maybe. I have a child's birthday party to attend but I think it's earlier in the day. My wife is checking the times right now. I'll keep you posted :tu :ss


OK.

Please let me know by Wed.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Anyone else coming?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Maximum bumpage. :tu:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*NOTICE

*If you were a " maybe" then please confirm by 9pm tomorrow if you're coming. After that I'm going shopping for food and no others will be allowed to attend. :tg ​


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Actually I was completely planning on attending until today when the ex let me know she was heading out of town and now I have to watch the doggies. Plus I spent well over a hundred bucks on smokes on my trip and have to replenish the bank account for awhile. :ss


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

Darrell said:


> *NOTICE
> 
> *If you were a " maybe" then please confirm by 9pm tomorrow if you're coming. After that I'm going shopping for food and no others will be allowed to attend. :tg ​


Reducing my status to likely not - the kids party I have to go to starts at 4:00, probably will go till 7:00. :hn


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

petewho said:


> Reducing my status to likely not - the kids party I have to go to starts at 4:00, probably will go till 7:00. :hn


We usually herf till 11 or 12. Come afterwards.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

What does a SoCal brother from the south have to do for a bad ass BABOTL T-shirt?


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> What does a SoCal brother from the south have to do for a bad ass BABOTL T-shirt?


You just did it!!!

Your a$$ is gra$$!!!:gn


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

dwhitacre said:


> You just did it!!!
> 
> Your a$$ is gra$$!!!:gn


I love you bad ass neighbors to the NORTH. We will meet some day my friend. It is only an 8 hour drive. Or.....4 hours to meet half way.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> I love you bad ass neighbors to the NORTH. We will meet some day my friend. It is only an 8 hour drive. Or.....4 hours to meet half way.


:r

Come herf at Casa Mean D. I have a box of Cremosa Coronas inbound. :tu


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

I am ready for this weekend to get here...I was Administator On Duty this past weekend which means 10 days without a day off before this trip. A couple smokes at MD's is sounding pretty damn good right now. Alright boys, I am gonna start slapping up a vein now, could you have the beer IV ready to go when I get there please. 









j/k I'll bring my own :ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I have to work at least part of the day Saturday, so I cant make the Lake herf. But there is a good chance I can make Casa Mean D! Not sure if I can get out of work early enough for a smoke at West Coast, but I will get there at some point!:chk


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

My current plan is to either go home sick from work or show up while on duty in uniform. Dont buy any food for me as either way it will be later.

Dont worry Darrell I will bring the flashbangs and beanbag rounds to make it a real party. :tu


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

I am still planning on making the drive down to Casa De Mean D. 

Buy no food for me though. I am meeting up with a buddy in Santa Clara and will probably grab a bite with him before I come down to the HERF.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

Darrell said:


> We usually herf till 11 or 12. Come afterwards.


Count me back in, and I will show up fed of course. :tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

As always, this is a bring your own chair. Jamie if your cousins or whoever don't have chairs to bring, I got you covered - but everyone else needs to bring their own.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

ahbroody said:


> My current plan is to either go home sick from work or show up while on duty in uniform. Dont buy any food for me as either way it will be later.
> 
> Dont worry Darrell I will bring the flashbangs and beanbag rounds to make it a real party. :tu


Damn that's not fair...

I'm a big target.:gn:SM


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm still in... with chair in tow. I'll probably stop by WCC for some of those Cheap Bastards!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

doctorcue said:


> I'm still in... with chair in tow. I'll probably stop by WCC for some of those Cheap Bastards!


Sounds good man. I'll be there until 4. :tu:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

See everyone Sat. Sorry to any late comers, but I have shopping to do. So no more spots are open. :r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Darrell said:


> See everyone Sat. Sorry to any late comers, but I have shopping to do. So no more spots are open. :r


But I....

hope you have as great a time as we do in Redding!!!!

Have fun! Be safe! Smoke lots of cigars!!!:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Unfortunately, I think I am setting a new CS record as the first person to bail on two herfs on the same day. We are having major database problems here and it looks like I will be here all weekend. 

I hope you have a great time, say hi to Jay for me. See you at the Birthday herf at the end of the month. :tu


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

So what is the roll-call on this?


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Have a GREAT one tomorrow, all of you!!!


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh snap, I forgot to post in this thread. Can I come if I bring food?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

hoax said:


> Oh snap, I forgot to post in this thread. Can I come if I bring food?


Sure.

Everyone else, don't forget your side dish/snack/drinks whatever you're bringing. It looks like we are having burgers.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

"Yeah I want some burgers... some F*R burgers!"


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

bobarian said:


> Unfortunately, I think I am setting a new CS record as the first person to bail on two herfs on the same day. We are having major database problems here and it looks like I will be here all weekend.
> 
> I hope you have a great time, say hi to Jay for me. See you at the Birthday herf at the end of the month. :tu


You still better be coming over to my place after work or it'll make three. :bn

:chk
:ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Ratters said:


> You still better be coming over to my place after work or it'll make three. :bn
> 
> :chk
> :ss


I sure hope so bro! Right now the DB is so screwed up that I am on call for the entire weekend.


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Sure.
> 
> Everyone else, don't forget your side dish/snack/drinks whatever you're bringing. It looks like we are having burgers.


Sweet. I'm bringing corn pudding.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

I hope you guys have a great time today! Go easy on them Jamie :ss


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

physiognomy said:


> I hope you guys have a great time today! Go easy on them Jamie :ss


 :tpd:

I just hope they don't go Creamosa on him though.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I just hope they don't go Creamosa on him though.


I make no promises, I have a box of Coronas inbound. :bn


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm running a tiny bit late. Corn pudding just went in the oven. It needs to bake for 1 hour. Hopefully I'll be there around 5:30.


----------



## macms (Jun 17, 2007)

It's awful quiet out west. Everyone passed out?


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

macms said:


> It's awful quiet out west. Everyone passed out?


Creamosas and corn pudding is a deadly combination.


----------



## Blind_Io (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you all for the introduction to my newfound hobby. It was great to meet everyone. I very much enjoyed the cigars and the company. Darrell had fun messing with me, and I had a great time. 

I realized half way home that I had forgotten the sunglasses that fit over my prescription lenses on the round table. If anyone found them, please let me know so we can work out a time for me to pick them up. 

Thank you all for the great evening and I look forward to another herf. I feel very out of my depth right now, but I'm sure knowledge and confidence will come in time.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Another great BABOTL herf. It was nice to see a few new faces (Pete and Dave). We had a great time, lots of good food, smokes, and some rum and cokes with Mexican Coke. It was great herfing with Jamie and his cousins, one of his cousins looks like a dark skinned Ron Jeremy. :r

Thanks to all who came out, I hope you all had a blast.



Blind_Io said:


> I realized half way home that I had forgotten the sunglasses that fit over my prescription lenses on the round table.


I found them. PM me with the date/time you want to come get them.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks again Darrell, it was great to get to meet you and many of the BABOTL in person yesterday. Thanks also for great West Coast Cigars sampler and BBQ. I will let those sit for a bit and get after them. I should take notes at herfs because so many of the BABOTL gifted me samoe fine unbanded sticks but I'll be dammed if I can remember what they are. But they look :dr.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

I have several pics of the herf, I will post them tomorrow.


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Great Herf d00d!!!

I seem to have also left something behind, my travel humidor. Can you bring it to West Coast when convenient?


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I had a great time. I don't think I'll smoke a Taboo SFO as the last smoke of a herf again. No harm done but it put a lid on my smoking for the night. I seem to have left something behind. Did anyone find a roll of Oreos?


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Darrell must have chased everyone off with a broom!!! You guys left hella :BS there!!!:r


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

oh yeah Darrell i seem to have forgotten a cab of 1492 at your house... i want em back!!!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

mikey burr said:


> oh yeah Darrell i seem to have forgotten a cab of 1492 at your house... i want em back!!!


I remember you saying you were going to send me a fiver!


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

Well I had a damn good time at the Herf. Darrell & family are great hosts, and the BABOTL are good folk. It was nice to meet you guys, and apologies to those I didn't get to really meet (I got there late). 
Thanks for the sticks, and thanks for not making me smoke the whole Cremosa (for what it's worth, I described my Cremosa experience akin to lighting the filter-end of a cigarette). Most of all, thanks for welcoming this n00b to his first herf. I'm looking forward to the next one.

-Pete


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

petewho said:


> Well I had a damn good time at the Herf. Darrell & family are great hosts, and the BABOTL are good folk. It was nice to meet you guys, and apologies to those I didn't get to really meet (I got there late).
> Thanks for the sticks, and thanks for not making me smoke the whole Cremosa (for what it's worth, I described my Cremosa experience akin to lighting the filter-end of a cigarette). Most of all, thanks for welcoming this n00b to his first herf. I'm looking forward to the next one.
> 
> -Pete


Sounds like you got a Cremosa that was "ON" Most dont have such a good experience!:r:r:bn Glad you had a good time Pete. Hope to see you at the Birthday Herf!:chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

mikey burr said:


> oh yeah Darrell i seem to have forgotten a cab of 1492 at your house... i want em back!!!


Oh man, sorry. I fired one up and it tasted too old, so I tossed em.


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Oh man, sorry. I fired one up and it tasted too old, so I tossed em.


oh damn...how im i gonna look ill in my sick green jag sitting on dubs with no 1492s yo?! i guess i have to stick with these crappy Behike then


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

The Buzncuznz Jeff on the left and Scott (aka Ron Jeremy) on the Right 







http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff102/jcarlton_2007/DSC00926.jpg
Darrell and Crew








BABOTL in Force







http://i243.photobucket.com/albums/ff102/jcarlton_2007/DSC00925.jpg


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> My Cousins


My buddy, the dark-skinned Ron Jeremy. :r


----------



## ChINaMaN (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for inviting me, Mr. Ray of Sunshine.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ChINaMaN said:


> Thanks for inviting me, Mr. Ray of Sunshine.


You were working, loser. :tg


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

Darrell said:


> You were working, loser. :tg


. . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,-' : : : :::: :::: :: : : : : :º '-, . . /. . . . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . . . . . . .,-' :: : : :::: :::: :::: :::: : :  : '-, . . . . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . . . . . ,-' :: ::: :: : : :: :::: :::: :: : : : : :O '-, . . . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . . . .,-' : :: :: :: :: :: : : : : : , : : :º :::: :::: ::'; . . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . . .,-' / / : :: :: :: :: : : :::: :::-, ;; ;; ;; ;; ;; ;; ; . . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . . /,-',' :: : : : : : : : : :: :: :: : '-, ;; ;; ;; ;; ;; ;;| . . . . . . .
. . . . . . . /,',-' :: :: :: :: :: :: :: : ::_,-~~,_'-, ;; ;; ;; ;; | . . . . . . .
. . . . . _/ :,' :/ :: :: :: : : :: :: _,-'/ : ,-';'-'''''~-, ;; ;; ;;,' . . . . . . . .
. . . ,-' / : : : : : : ,-''' : : :,--'' :|| /,-'-'--'''__,''' ;; ;,-' . . . . . . . .
. . . :/,, : : : _,-' --,,_ : : : ||/ /,-'-'x### :: ;;/ . . . . . . . . . .
. . . . / /---'''' : # : : : : : | | : (O##º : :/ /-'' . . . . . . . . . . .
. . . . /,'____ : : '-# : , : : : : '-,___,-',-`-,, . . . . . . . . . . .
. . . . ' ) : : : :''''--,,--,,,,,,¯ :: ::--,,_''-,,'''¯ :'- :'-, . . . . . . . . .
. . . . .) : : : : : : ,, : ''''~~~~' :: :: :: :'''''¯ :: ,-' :,/ . . . . . . . . .
. . . . .,/ /|| | :/ / : : : : : : : ,'-, :: :: :: :: ::,--'' :,-' . . . . . . . .
. . . . .'| |/ '/ / :: :_--,, : , | )'; :: :: :: :,-'' : ,-' : : : , . . . . . . .
. . . ./¯ :| | : |/ :: ::----, :/ :|/ :: :: ,-'' : :,-' : : : : : : ''-,,_ . . . .
. . ..| : : :/ ''-(, :: :: :: '''''~,,,,,'' :: ,-'' : :,-' : : : : : : : : :,-''' . . . .
. ,-' : : : | : : '') : : :¯''''~-,: : ,--''' : :,-'' : : : : : : : : : ,-' :¯'''''-,_ .
./ : : : : :'-, :: | :: :: :: _,,-''''¯ : ,--'' : : : : : : : : : : : / : : : : : : :''-,
/ : : : : : -, :¯'''''''''''¯ : : _,,-~'' : : : : : : : : : : : : : :| : : : : : : : : :
: : : : : : :¯''~~~~~~''' : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : | : : : : : : : : :

it's a trap!!​


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice pics... looks like it was a fun time... too bad we couldn't send the whole lot of FRHs to hang out!!:tu


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

zmancbr said:


> Nice pics... looks like it was a fun time... too bad we couldn't send the whole lot of FRHs to hang out!!:tu


Get that stinky a$$ rental car of yours back and we can roadtrip. Maybe after letting 15-20 sticks loose in it while eating bad road food and passing the results might make it smell better.


----------

